# Berry's transformation (from rescue to pampered)



## Berry (Oct 29, 2016)

I adopted Berry from the pound a little over a month ago. I thought I'd share some pictures of her from then until now. 

She weighed 6.2 pounds when I adopted her and you could feel her spine and hip bones. She now weighs a healthy 8.4 lbs. She is a doll and such a good girl. I am so happy to have found her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She's a smiler!!! Thank you for rescuing her...:innocent:

Life is good for this little one...:chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww. She looks so happy.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a little cutie pie and Berry looks happy to be with you!! Thanks for sharing her with us and Welcome to SM!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMDog she's adorable..
Thank you for rescuing her.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He's adorable. Don't forget to send pictures for the Holiday video. Looks like you already have a good one with lights!


----------



## Nena2KK (Nov 16, 2016)

What a little doll! I am new here too and finding so much information on caring for our new family member.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome to SM. Thank you for rescuing her. Rescues are the best. Our Petey was under 6 lbs when he came here. No meat on his rib cage or rump area. He would sway when he walked now after 3 years he weights 8 1/2 lbs and is very sturdy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Love conquers all---once again & the beauty rises from the ashes!
Welcome to SM & lovin' Berry & her new life. Rescue rocks.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

From pitiful to pampered! Just the way we like our babies. Thank you for rescuing Berry!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awww look at her pretty little face:wub: she does smile, she feels safe and loved. Thank you for making her life full of love.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Love those little teeth!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is so cute.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub:Thanks so much for rescuing her. She's adorable and I bet as sweet as can be. Rescues Rock!!!:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Berry is adorable.:wub: Thank you for rescuing her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a lucky girl, she's adorable! Great photos and I love her with the lights and the last photo too. You can tell she's happy and loves her new life.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, thank you for rescuing that sweet little girl. I can see how much she loves you.


----------



## Berry (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments. She has stolen my heart. I feel like the absolute luckiest lady on earth to have her in my life. <3 She even adores my husband and two sons. They adore her in return. She has my husband wrapped around her paws. Still working on coexisting with the Danes, but she's definitely showing improvement.


----------



## praline3001 (Dec 2, 2016)

Berry is adorable!!!!
I am fostering a pup, though I am not keeping him, and can only hope he turns out this nice!


----------

